# Cat 242 B3



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am demoing one right now and have put about 5 hours on it so far. Seams like a solid machine, there are a few things I dont like but there are parts that I really like. I am ready to pull the trigger but wanted to see if anyone had some insight. 
Does anyone know much about them? Anything positive or negative to say about them?
Thanks
Robert


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't have any direct experience with that model but I do have a comment. IMO you will have the best support with Cat. Out here you must buy the small stuff from Wagner Rents. So far, in my experience, they are not on par with Wagner Equipment. My guess is that, since you still have to deal with Wagner out there, that it will be the same for you. Maybe the Wagner Rents store is a bit better out there. As far as my opinion stands, right now, I would buy a Cat skid steer if I was in the market for a skid steer. I'm pretty sure I would not buy another Bobcat. I love the all wheel steer but my experience with the brand (I have had three total and still have two) and the dealer has soured me. All Wheel Steer is the only reason I would consider buying another Bobcat. The only negative thing that I have heard about Cat skid steers was on the HE forum. Some guys were reporting engine failures. Try some research there.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I ran 242's and 262's all last season and the only bad thing I can say about them was that the heater in every machine we had was HORRIBLE.

There were times when my operators were scraping ice off the inside of the cab.

Other than that, the machines performed very well.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

cold_and_tired;1318416 said:


> I ran 242's and 262's all last season and the only bad thing I can say about them was that the heater in every machine we had was HORRIBLE.
> 
> There were times when my operators were scraping ice off the inside of the cab.
> 
> Other than that, the machines performed very well.


Weird. I have to keep the window open in winter and turn the AC on and off in summer in mine as it gets too cold at times.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wouldnt think twice about a CAT, best machines out there when referring to a skid IMO. 

i have guys wearing sweatpants in a machine runnin it for 20 hours. complaining they are sweating their balls off. 

same as any other machine, 
check for pin wear, signs of abuse, signs of maintenance. things like that. 

Cats are known for sticky throttle cables


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Love my 262C and Cat has the best dealer support.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I spent 5 hours spreading recycled concrete with the 242 today. I Love the machine but there are a few things I do not like. the visibility to the cutting edge of the bucket isnt very good, and I wish the cab sealed up just a little better. Granted that crushed concrete is very dusty and we had 40mph winds all day but the cab got filled with dust. It drives smooth and has plenty of power. Also pretty good on fuel, only 1.4gph. Does anyone else have a issue with the cab not sealing up? I know the C series is much better. Do you guys think the cat premier 3 year warranty is worth it If i keep the machine for the length of the warranty?? One more thing, I will be putting a snow wolf plow with wings on this machine, do you think it can handle a 9ft with wings or should I be safe and go with a 8ft?
Thanks
Robert


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess I just had a few with bad heaters. After all, they were rentals. Rob, I never had a problem with power when pushing an 8.5' blade with wings. I did run into a few traction issues when the blade got full of spring time snow.

One of my operators would quickly angle the blade if he felt the machine was going to lose all momentum. Doing that kept him going.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

cold_and_tired;1319083 said:


> I guess I just had a few with bad heaters. After all, they were rentals. Rob, I never had a problem with power when pushing an 8.5' blade with wings. I did run into a few traction issues when the blade got full of spring time snow.
> 
> One of my operators would quickly angle the blade if he felt the machine was going to lose all momentum. Doing that kept him going.


I kicked the heater on for about 3 min today and it about ran me out of the cab lol. 
You running any skids this year or hoe's?
Robert


----------

